# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chien >  Tchilla, née en 2019.

## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Informations sur l'animal


*Type:* Chien croisé
						
							
								croisé indeterminé
							
						
						
*Taille:* Moyen
*Sexe:* Femelle
*Âge:* 3 ans 2 mois 
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Non déterminé.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* Autres pays
*Situation :* En refuge étranger








Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Refusés
*Familles d'accueil:* Souhaitées
*Frais d'adoption:* 280 





 





N° DE PUCE :  (à venir)

NOM : TCHILLA

RACE : COMMUNE

SEXE : FEMELLE

DATE DE NAISSANCE APPROXIMATIVE : 17.11.2019

POIDS : 16,35 kg (début mars)

POINT  SANTÉ : Stérilisée le 6 janvier 2022. Sa cicatrisation se passe mal.  Elle est très faible et a été emmenée le 9 janvier chez le vétérinaire  pour être soignée. En mars 2022, tout va bien.

SON ORIGINE : Sorti(e) le 06 janvier 2022 d'une fourrière mouroir dite "équarrissage" en Roumanie.


SON COMPORTEMENT : *Tchilla* est très sociable. Timide au premier abord. C'est une chienne très gentille et assez vive.

En septembre 2022, elle ne demande qu'affection et friandises. Elle est très attachante et ne dit rien à ses voisins de box.


FRAIS D'ADOPTION :  de 4 mois à 7 ans : 280.00 EUROS


Arrivera  en France, stérilisé si plus de 7 mois, identifié par puce  électronique, vacciné selon le protocole Roumain + vaccin antirabique,  passeport Européen.

Une fois réservé pour être adopté. L'association  s'occupe du rapatriement des chiens en France via un transporteur  routier agréé. Les chiens ont tous les documents nécessaires pour  l'entrée sur le territoire français.



Une fois réservé pour être adopté. L'association  s'occupe du rapatriement des chiens en France via un transporteur  routier agréé. Les chiens ont tous les documents nécessaires pour  l'entrée sur le territoire français.



ADOPTION ACCEPTÉE  DANS TOUTE LA FRANCE : Oui, mais les familles doivent venir chercher  leur animal en région parisienne, le jour de son arrivée.

Adoption sous contrat de l'association - L'Arche dÉternité - Siret : 517 669 719 000 18


Contact des bénévoles responsables des adoptions :  06.70.87.84.27 - 06.37.25.72.24 - 06.73.13.17.91 - 07.50.34.33.79  
Par mail : contact@archedeternite.org

Contact pour devenir famille d'accueil : 07.89.21.54.48 - 06.49.32.09.81
Par mail : familledaccueil@archedeternite.org

Vous ne pouvez ni adopter, ni être Famille d'Accueil, une autre solution soffre à vous - LE PARRAINAGE
Contacts : 06.24.92.29.62 *** parrainage@archedeternite.org

1 par mois pour soutenir nos actions : https://www.teaming.net/l-arched-eternite

*Visitez notre site internet : http://archedeternite.org*

----------


## Alantka

> Sa cicatrisation se passe mal.  Elle est très faible et a été emmenée le 9 janvier chez le vétérinaire  pour être soignée.


Je souhaite à cette louloute au regard si doux que sa cicatrisation se fasse le plus sereinement et qu'elle puisse remonter très rapidement la pente  ::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Lénuta nous a annoncé que *Tchilla* avait des chiots à l'équarrissage. Ils étaient malades. Seul, un, a survécu et elle devrait le récupérer bientôt.
Voilà la vidéo quand toute la famille était à la fourrière. Vivement que le bébé soit prit en charge par Lénuta.

https://youtu.be/l50BJ5BFDB0

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

trop craquante cette chienne !!!

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

*Tchilla*, une adorable toutoune;
Timide au premier abord, et puis après ça va!

https://youtu.be/BhNbDySFCsw

https://youtu.be/oEASpxX_iFw

https://youtu.be/xgHNBmpzEZo

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

une jolie rencontre ! Je ne l'ai pas reconnue de suite en "vrai" mais cette couleur si originale, si si c'était bien *Tchilla* et qui est bien en forme maintenant.
Elle  frétille quand on passe devant son enclos. Elle a été très intimidée  lorsque nous sommes entré à 3 mais la présence de Lénuta l'a rassuré.  Elle est gourmande.
On a galéré à la prendre en photo car elle bouge tout le temps hihi ou elle se colle à la grille.

Avec de la douceur et de la patience, elle sera une excellente chienne de compagnie.
Elle a un gabarit sympa pour l'appartement ou une maison !

  















https://youtu.be/gAJMqI3Az_c

https://youtu.be/KC7_NAQGPGU

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

La belle Tchilla attend toujours sa famille...

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## Vegane7

FB de Tchilla à partager :
https://www.facebook.com/arche.deter...9rXYRionqW4hnl

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

*Tchilla*, un petit gabarit, très très sociable, heureuse de nous voir arriver et avoir de la compagnie !
elle sera une super adoption pour les chanceux qui poseront leurs yeux sur elle !

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Mais pourquoi personne ne pose son regard sur cette belle louloute ?

 

https://youtu.be/zrM6XmNL1B8

https://youtu.be/XdkhTgV6v5U

----------


## Vegane7

> FB de Tchilla à partager :
> https://www.facebook.com/arche.deter...9rXYRionqW4hnl


On repartage SVP !

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

https://youtu.be/zrM6XmNL1B8

https://youtu.be/XdkhTgV6v5U

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Tchilla a complètement évolué, n'est plus timide, et ne demande qu'affection

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

https://youtu.be/BUZ-Bn9IZm8

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

*Tchilla* est très gentille, très vive, elle bouge tout le temps, trop contente de nous voir, il est difficile de prendre des photos

















https://youtu.be/-jBc1588nvw

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

une pure beauté que personne ne voit

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------

